

For PrimeSense, Microsoft’s Kinect Is Just the Beginning  - arman0
http://blogs.forbes.com/nicoleperlroth/2010/12/13/for-primesense-microsofts-kinect-is-just-the-beginning/

======
zoomzoom
Interesting. I was under the impression on that Kinect tech came out of MS
research. Is this a spin-off?

